# Fukuoka Orchid Exhibition



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2017)

Yet another orchid show in Japan, this one a mere week after the Grand Prix. Much more humble and local, but still very nice with plants rivaling those at the Grand Prix. Fukuoka used to have a smaller version of the Tokyo show in the sports arena here (Fukuoka Yahoo Dome), but the financial crisis of the late 2000's put the kibosh on that. So a local nursery took up the torch and with help from nurseries and organizations around Japan, started hosting this show that they named the Orchid Exhibition Fukuoka. Currently it is in its second year. 

Fukuoka Orchid Show


----------



## cattmad (Apr 6, 2017)

thanks for sharing Tom.

from what I have heard there used to be a few more dome shows that have all ceased. I do love the Tokyo Dome show, hope to make it again next year.


----------



## JAB (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you Botany Boy!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you. 
So what does the winner drive off with? A bicycle?

Are the variegated catts easy to grow?


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2017)

Wonderful presentation and such vivid photography! This
smaller show is the kind I like to attend...not so crowded
and each plant clearly visible. What plants came home with you???


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 7, 2017)

Spectacular video! Thanks for making and sharing this!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing and thanks for the time you take to edit these wonderful videos. All of us who can not attend to a show simply because in our region are none do appreciate!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2017)

cattmad said:


> thanks for sharing Tom.
> 
> from what I have heard there used to be a few more dome shows that have all ceased. I do love the Tokyo Dome show, hope to make it again next year.



The Fukuoka Dome show certainly got axed. It's last year was 2008. I was lucky enough to see it in 2005, 2006, and 2007 though. 2005 was exciting because there was a massive earthquake that weekend (magnitude 7.0) on Saturday night. People who were there during the quake said orchids were flying everywhere!



Linus_Cello said:


> Thank you.
> So what does the winner drive off with? A bicycle?



You can't drive a bicycle! Seriously, I'm sure there was some prize money, but nothing along the lines of the Tokyo show.



Linus_Cello said:


> Are the variegated catts easy to grow?



No idea. I'd guess no more difficult than most variegated orchids - probably more susceptible to leaf die off.



abax said:


> Wonderful presentation and such vivid photography! This
> smaller show is the kind I like to attend...not so crowded
> and each plant clearly visible. What plants came home with you???



It was pretty mellow. The only plant I bought was a neo - 'Komachihime' - a dwarf growing form of 'Nishidemiyako', but not as fancy as 'Tamanishiki'. I was really tempted to buy a huge Aerangis fastuosa that had 5 flower stalks, but I resisted. The cold winter temps at my house would not be to its liking.


----------

